# Just layed eggs



## Winter3133 (Nov 4, 2018)

My budgie named winter just layed eggs and now a large red lump appeared under her tail, has anyone else also experienced this. I'm very concerned for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How much experience do you have with breeding?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members

Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

How many eggs has she laid and has she been incubating them?

It is possible your budgie may be egg-bound at this time or may have experienced a prolapse.
You should have her seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It does sound as if your bird's cloaca may have prolapsed, if you are not aware of what that is it is when the inner tissues prolapse to the outside of the vent, in this instance probably from straining to pass the eggs. It does need immediate attention from an avian vet or a vet that has experience with birds. Did you breed your bird or is she a chronic egg layer?


----------



## Winter3133 (Nov 4, 2018)

She has never layed eggs before and after searching what a prolapsed cloaca looks like I believe that is what may have happened, it appeared on Friday and the vet opens up again Monday, would she be fine or should I take her to another vet asap?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If it was my bird I would have contacted the vet as soon as I saw it. I think you should at least consult with a vet now if you have that option.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. You should have contacted a vet as soon as you saw the problem.
Please do so right away.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Please let us know how Winter is after a vet visit. Best wishes for her.


----------

